# proud parent pics



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jan 2, 2016)

Just some proud parent pics this is me godfather girlie 

View attachment WP_20160102_09_26_24_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20160102_09_28_41_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20160102_09_28_20_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jan 2, 2016)

This is an unknown bean I popped asking with the godfather. 

View attachment WP_20160102_09_25_30_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20160102_09_24_43_Pro.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2016)

Well aren't those lovely. You must be pretty tickled. enjoy your grow.. we do.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jan 3, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Well aren't those lovely. You must be pretty tickled. enjoy your grow.. we do.


 
I am very tickled haha. Not tooting my own horn but I'm glad my skills and know how have improved from my last grow that was also my first. I def. Have more confidence with everything from feeding to handling getting more comfortable with pruning techniques and whatnot. And I'm proud of myself for finishing out what I'm starting whether it be for the good or the bad. ...... Good life lesson I suppose.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2016)

Proud of you too.. keep up the good work.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jan 3, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Proud of you too.. keep up the good work.


 
 Thank you sooooo much you just made me smile so big &#55357;&#56847; . I'm trying I deeply enjoy doing this.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2016)

Nothing better.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 4, 2016)

They look Wonderful...


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jan 5, 2016)

mrcane said:


> They look Wonderful...


 
 thanks have your started your grow yet? I can't remember. Eh I go look around and see if you did.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 5, 2016)

keep up the good work man, my first grow was amazing... it was a God Bud bag seed, only seed i found in a whole quarter pound and it was fully mature... but being my first grow i messed up soooo much... so-so soil, went with synthetic nutes and totally over fed/watered and yet that God Bud toughed though it like a champ, everyone who tried it said it was awesome and if they didnt know it was my first grow they would have thought i was a seasoned grower lol... so just keep doing what youre doing and expanding your knowledge and youll do just fine...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice job.


----------



## Bongofury (Jan 7, 2016)

Very nice. How many weeks in bloom?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jan 7, 2016)

Bongofury said:


> Very nice. How many weeks in bloom?


 
 that pic is at end of 5 weeks in bloom in still trying to get a good lighting set up but I'm still going getting better stuff as I go


----------

